# Convert AVI to MP4/3GP



## sappleton (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone know any converters (preferably free) that will convert avi files to mp4 or 3gp?


----------



## fryke (Mar 22, 2007)

"avi" is not really a definition yet. There are _tons_ of codecs that are used within that container. Are we talking DivX, XviD, something like those? Or is it rather Windows Media? Either way: Perian should do the trick, then you can open the files in Quicktime, which can export to both MPEG-4 and 3GP.


----------



## rubaiyat (Mar 22, 2007)

Following on from that.

I have some Duckman episodes that I'd like to able to play on my PAL TV. I know you are not supposed to DL these, but they aren't released locally, so it was the only way I could get them.

The movies are only 320 x 240 px. What is the best method of converting them (from mpegs) to a format my non-computer DVD player can use?


----------



## asinclair (Mar 22, 2007)

I highly recommend visualhub: http://www.techspansion.com/visualhub/

It's not free, but cheap at less than US$ 24.

And it is blazingly fast. I mean it in the "it beats the crap out of any other software I have ever used for video conversion" sense.
Converting a 42-minute divx tv show to iPod takes about 7 minutes on my intel powerbook. And it can handle pretty much to/from any format out there, including fitting up 16 hours of video onto one single dvd (though, yeah, the video quality of that dvd will suck...)

Check out their site and free trial.


----------



## fryke (Feb 24, 2009)

You don't need any pay-ware. Handbrake - http://www.handbrake.fr - will do it for free. It uses VLC for some conversions, so that needs to be installed as well.


----------



## asinclair (Mar 4, 2009)

BruceeL, 
I thought this was a Mac-specific forum...


----------



## fryke (Mar 4, 2009)

spammer removed.


----------



## Jessica45 (Nov 24, 2009)

in fact there are many tools can realize that function in converting avi to mp4 or 3gp on mac, like isquint and mpeg streamclip, and they are free. but on my side, I more prefer to use AVI converter for Mac, it is a third party application, There is a free trial version without time limit.


----------



## TheKingOfHearts (Nov 26, 2009)

MPEG Steamclip should do the trick, looks really crappy but does the job


----------

